# Oregon State Wins Another Bowl Game



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oregon State 21
Maryland 14

That leaves the Beavers with a 9-4 record....and 5 straight Bowl Game Wins!!!!

...next up...Ducks loose their 5th straight....HAhahahahahahaha


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Go Tampa Bay Buccaneers!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Where are all the Duck fans....









Guess I'd be a bit shy about posting for them too if I was in your shoes.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds of the loyal Duck fans are off the chart here. Where did ya' all go?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Let's see...

The Oregon State Beavers beat unranked Maryland by 7 points (21-14) in the Emerald Bowl (The what?). Good win Beavs!









The University of Oregon Ducks beat #21 South Florida (another team that, like the Ducks, was at one point ranked #2) by *35 POINTS* (56-21) in The Sun Bowl! Oh, yeah... And they did it without Dixon.









Um, Jim... You were saying?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Very well said Doug!

Let's also remember that the Mighty Ducks did it with a 5th string red shirt FRESHMAN quarterback who was looking might fine I tell you!

As far as records, most points scored in the Sun Bowl, most rushing yards since 1977, tied Matt Moore's of OSEWE 2006 record for touchdown passes - keeping in mine that Roper is a redshirt FRESHMAN, most extra points scored, Jonathan Stewart had 251 yards rushing, 28 points scored in the 3rd quarter - most scored in a quarter. Oregon scored 31 UNANSWERED points in the 2nd half. Game ball went to Justin Roper. No Dixion, No problem.

Want to continue the conversation Jim??


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

wait a minute....OREGON is a STATE???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y Guy said:


> Very well said Doug!
> 
> Let's also remember that the Mighty Ducks did it with a 5th string red shirt FRESHMAN quarterback who was looking might fine I tell you!
> 
> ...


Remind me who won the Civil War game this year....and last?

Great win for Oregon...great for the state...great for the PAC-10, but it still comes down to your record in the Pac-10. OSU is over Oregon...again.

I also told you guy how impressed I was with Roper. He is going to be a solid QB...but without Stewart next year (you know he is heading to the NFL) things will be hard for Oregon.


----------



## TripletWorld (Jul 21, 2007)

Oregon Camper - I am an Oregon State Fan as well, and it was a great year, even without any rankings, as we beat the Ducks at their home.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GreatScott said:


> Oregon Camper - I am an Oregon State Fan as well, and it was a great year, even without any rankings, as we beat the Ducks at their home.


YES!!!

Finally, another Oregon State Fan. Our numbers are low, but we sure have something to be proud of. Back to back National Championships in Baseball and 5 years of Bowl Game WINS!! Oh...and did I mention we bet the Ducks 2 years straight in the Civil War?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You guys keep slapping each other on the backs, its actually very funny to see. Go right ahead and enjoy your win. For the Beavs its about the biggest thing to happen in years. Duck fans will continue to know that our team was able to beat some power houses like Michigan, U$C and ASU. But keep counting your bowl wins, gotta love beating a 6-6 Maryland LOL. Lets see the Ducks had National exposure twice this past year when ESPN College Game Day came to Eugene... when was the last time they came to OS or OSU (I get so confused)... oh that's right never. Then we shellac USF (a 9-4), another team that worked its way up to the #2 in the US. What was the highest the Beavs got this year? Oh that's right they were never ranked at all!

I'm out... its Basketball Seasons now anyway, and I think the Men's & Women's Ducks have already beaten the Beavs once. Oh wait I forgot your a baseball school now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> You guys keep slapping each other on the backs, its actually very funny to see. Go right ahead and enjoy your win. For the Beavs its about the biggest thing to happen in years. Duck fans will continue to know that our team was able to beat some power houses like Michigan, U$C and ASU. But keep counting your bowl wins, gotta love beating a 6-6 Maryland LOL. Lets see the Ducks had National exposure twice this past year when ESPN College Game Day came to Eugene... when was the last time they came to OS or OSU (I get so confused)... oh that's right never. Then we shellac USF (a 9-4), another team that worked its way up to the #2 in the US. What was the highest the Beavs got this year? Oh that's right they were never ranked at all!
> 
> I'm out... its Basketball Seasons now anyway, and I think the Men's & Women's Ducks have already beaten the Beavs once. Oh wait I forgot your a baseball school now.


I give the Ducks some credit...and all we get back is this?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry Jim guess you did give Roper some credit. I wouldn't be so sure about JStew just yet, I know Crapzano in the Boregonian announced he's leaving but with some of the other prospects jumping to the NFL he may hold out another year - I also think his degree is important to his mother.

College Football is almost over for this year and that is one reason this time of year sucks! Beavers, Ducks & Cougs - whatever, its all about the rivalry and the fun - sorry Basketball and gasp Baseball just don't do it for me personally.

BTW... did you spot the new Michigan logo?


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Go Beav's! We had some relatives at the game (we were up in Corvallis at the time, or we would have been there) and they said that there were about 20,000 Beaver Fans there. The support out of Eugene for the Ducks was _slightly_ less than that


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Final AP Poll... Enough to make a grown Beaver cry?

1. LSU (60) 12-2 1,620
2. Georgia (3) 11-2 1,515
* 3. USC (1) 11-2 1,500*
4. Missouri 12-2 1,347
5. Ohio State 11-2 1,346
*16. Arizona State 10-3 587*
*23. OREGON 9-4 253*
*25. Oregon State 9-4 110*

Final USA Today Coaches' Poll... Where are the Beavs?
01. LSU
*02. USC*
03. Georgia
04. Ohio State
05. Missouri
*13. ASU*
*24. OREGON*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Steve,

You are a sports guy...you and I both know those rankings don't mean squat.

What really matters is how you ranked...how your REALLY ranked.

How does this treat ya?










When I used to play high school football...we'd say something like....

oh yea....SCOREBOARD!!!


----------

